# VRam Kühler sinnvoll oder schwachsinnig?



## ratmal86 (5. Oktober 2014)

*VRam Kühler sinnvoll oder schwachsinnig?*

Hallo,

einige Grafikkartenhersteller verbauen auf ihren Karte Kühlbleche, welche die VRams, ... kühlen.
Alternativ werden beim Alpenföhn Peter, Prolimatech MK-xx, Arctic Cooling Grafikkartenkühler passive Kühlelemente beigelegt.
Müssten diese verwendet werden? Macht es Sinn?
Die neue 970 Reihe besitzt 4GB VRam. Leider haben einige Kartenhersteller diese teilweise auf die Oberseite verbaut.

LG


----------



## Research (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: VRam Kühler sinnvoll oder schwachsinnig?*

Ja, die ergeben Sinn. VRAM wir gerne warm. Bis zum Absturz.


----------



## ratmal86 (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: VRam Kühler sinnvoll oder schwachsinnig?*

Wenn der Hersteller keine Kühler auf den VRam drauf packt, dann sollte sie demnach nicht so warm werden und ohne passive Kühler betrieben werden können....oder nicht?
Bzw. wenn von hinten eine Backblate vorhanden ist, die keinen Kontakt zu den VRams auf der Rückseite hat...wie soll sowas gekühlt werden?


----------



## Research (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: VRam Kühler sinnvoll oder schwachsinnig?*

Luftzug.
Wenn kein Kontakt: Wärmeleitpads.


----------



## Buddhafliege (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: VRam Kühler sinnvoll oder schwachsinnig?*

Die nachrüstkühler haben in der regel eine größere kühlfläche, das hat zur folge das die lüfter in der regel um einiges langsamer drehen können als die lüfter des ref. Kühlers oder der costum modelle. Um den fehlenden/stärkeren luftzug auszugleichen wird also einfach die kühlfläche des vrams erhöht durch durch die kleinen kühlkörper.


----------



## yingtao (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: VRam Kühler sinnvoll oder schwachsinnig?*



ratmal86 schrieb:


> Wenn der Hersteller keine Kühler auf den VRam drauf packt, dann sollte sie demnach nicht so warm werden und ohne passive Kühler betrieben werden können....oder nicht?
> Bzw. wenn von hinten eine Backblate vorhanden ist, die keinen Kontakt zu den VRams auf der Rückseite hat...wie soll sowas gekühlt werden?


 
Meistens erkennt man auf den Bildern aus Tests nicht das die Kühlkörper so geformt sind dass die im eingebauten Zustand Kontakt mit dem VRAM hat. Wärmeleitpaste und Wärmeleitpads werden oft entfernt bevor ein Foto gemacht wird wodurch der Eindruck entstehen könnte das der VRAM nicht über den großen Hauptkühlkörper gekühlt wird. Diese Bleche für den Höhenausgleich benutzen nicht alle Hersteller aber wie gesagt sind diese Bleche meist keine Kühlkörper an sich sondern nur ein Höhenausgleich. Auf diese Bleche kommt dann noch Wärmeleitpaste oder ein Wärmeleitpad.


----------



## Combi (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: VRam Kühler sinnvoll oder schwachsinnig?*

wenn deine graka ohne kühlkörper unter vollast rennt,verbrennst du dir fast die finger.
kleine alu,oder besser kupferkühler zum nachrüsten,senken die temps um einige grad.
vorrausgesetzt,es besteht ein luftstrom,der über die oberseite der graka hinweg geht.

eine backplate erfüllt den selben zweck,mit besserem aussehen.
da wird sogar die kühlfläche noch größer.

wie schon erwähnt,können die rambausteine so heiß werden,dass die karte runtertaktet,oder sogar abstürzt.
gerade bei karten ab der gtx 7xx reihe und amd´s 2xx reihe,ist der ram so getaktet,dass temps entstehen,die zu instabilität führen können.

auch ein grund,warum ich auf wakü setze.
bei lukü,sollte man auf jeden fall,für möglichst beste kühlung durch ramkühler sorgen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: VRam Kühler sinnvoll oder schwachsinnig?*

Die werden ja nicht aus Spaß beigepackt und da die Kühler ja meist anders arbeiten ist es sinnvoll diese auch zu nutzen


----------



## Abductee (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: VRam Kühler sinnvoll oder schwachsinnig?*



Combi schrieb:


> eine backplate erfüllt den selben zweck,mit besserem aussehen.
> da wird sogar die kühlfläche noch größer.


 
Eine Backplate hat keine Kühlfunktion, ein ganz großer Irrglaube.
Dafür fehlt ein Wärmeleitpad oder überhaupt ein sinnvoller Kontakt zur Platine.
Die hat nur stabilisierende Eigenschaften wenn ein schwerer Kühler montiert ist.
Das lösen aber auch einige Hersteller sinnvoller mit einer Frontplate wo mit WLP wirklich Kontakt zu den warmen Bauteilen besteht.

Bei den VRAMs ist das denk ich nicht so leicht zu klären.
Warum verbaut MSI, Gigabyte, Sapphire etc.. bei sehr vielen Karten einen VRAM-Kühler und Asus fast gar nicht?
Geiz oder wissen die was?


----------



## skyhigh5 (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: VRam Kühler sinnvoll oder schwachsinnig?*

@Abductee

Eine Backplate muss nicht immer nur die Funktion hab zu stabilisieren, Arctic hat auf seinem neuen accelero auch eine Backplate, der die komplette Kühlung des Rams und Vrams übernimmt.
Vorne wird lediglich der Chip gekühlt, Ram und Vram bekommen ein laues Lüftchen ab.


----------



## ebastler (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: VRam Kühler sinnvoll oder schwachsinnig?*

Bei meiner EVGA 660Ti FTW 3GB waren die VRAM Chips auf der Rückseite per Wärmeleitpads mit der Backplate verbunden


----------



## ratmal86 (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: VRam Kühler sinnvoll oder schwachsinnig?*

Es geht um eine Galax GTX 970 EX OC. Hier gibts ein paar Bilder: [Sammelthread] NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970 (GM204) Sammelthread + FAQ - Bei Fragen erste Seite - Seite 33 Post #817
Ich dachte zuerst auch wegen der Aufschrift "Hot Surface", dass da was gekühlt wird. Jedoch hat hier gar nichts Kontakt zur Backplate.
Daher bin ich etwas verunsichert, ob da was draufgemacht werden sollte.
Ich wüsste auch nicht, wie vom eigentlichen Lüfter bzw. Kühler da ein Airflow drunter entstehen sollte.


----------



## Abductee (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: VRam Kühler sinnvoll oder schwachsinnig?*



skyhigh5 schrieb:


> @Abductee
> 
> Eine Backplate muss nicht immer nur die Funktion hab zu stabilisieren, Arctic hat auf seinem neuen accelero auch eine Backplate, der die komplette Kühlung des Rams und Vrams übernimmt.
> Vorne wird lediglich der Chip gekühlt, Ram und Vram bekommen ein laues Lüftchen ab.


 
Die Arctic Backplate ist auch eine komplett andere Baustelle.
Da gibts große Kühlfinnen und Wärmeleitpads.
Die "normalen" Backplates der im Handel befindlichen Karten berühren nicht mal die Platine.


----------



## skyhigh5 (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: VRam Kühler sinnvoll oder schwachsinnig?*



Abductee schrieb:


> Die Arctic Backplate ist auch eine komplett andere Baustelle.
> Da gibts große Kühlfinnen und Wärmeleitpads.
> Die "normalen" Backplates der im Handel befindlichen Karten berühren nicht mal die Platine.


 
Backplate ist nunmal Backplate, egal wie die ausschauen.


----------



## Abductee (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: VRam Kühler sinnvoll oder schwachsinnig?*



skyhigh5 schrieb:


> Backplate ist nunmal Backplate, egal wie die ausschauen.


 
Im Ernst?
http://i1140.photobucket.com/albums/n575/Yokes29/AXP04.jpg
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/scree.../Arctic_Cooling_Accelero_Xtreme_IV_3-pcgh.jpg


----------



## Lios Nudin (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: VRam Kühler sinnvoll oder schwachsinnig?*



ratmal86 schrieb:


> Es geht um eine Galax GTX 970 EX OC. Hier gibts ein paar Bilder: [Sammelthread] NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970 (GM204) Sammelthread + FAQ - Bei Fragen erste Seite - Seite 33 Post #817
> Ich dachte zuerst auch wegen der Aufschrift "Hot Surface", dass da was gekühlt wird. Jedoch hat hier gar nichts Kontakt zur Backplate.
> Daher bin ich etwas verunsichert, ob da was draufgemacht werden sollte.
> Ich wüsste auch nicht, wie vom eigentlichen Lüfter bzw. Kühler da ein Airflow drunter entstehen sollte.



Es sollte eigentlich problemlos möglich sein, bei jeder Karte mit Backplate eine Wärmeübertragung zu realisieren. Backplate entfernen, Wärmeleitpad auflegen und Backplate wieder anschrauben. Pads wie die Phobya Wärmeleitpad XT 7W/mk 1,5m sollte die Wärme anständig auf die Backplate übertragen.

Dasselbe hat bei dem Arctic Xtreme IV auch gut funktioniert, wo die Backplate im Betrieb sehr warm geworden ist.


----------



## skyhigh5 (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: VRam Kühler sinnvoll oder schwachsinnig?*



Abductee schrieb:


> Im Ernst?
> http://i1140.photobucket.com/albums/n575/Yokes29/AXP04.jpg
> http://www.pcgameshardware.de/scree.../Arctic_Cooling_Accelero_Xtreme_IV_3-pcgh.jpg


 
Wollte nur darauf hinweisen, dass deine Aussage falsch war, das soll jetzt aber auch nicht ausarten


----------



## ratmal86 (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: VRam Kühler sinnvoll oder schwachsinnig?*

Da der Hersteller keine Kühlung für zweckmäßig hält, sollte der VRam durch den Luftstrom im Gehäuse gekühlt werden.
Die Karte soll jetzt ungebaut werden. Auf der Kartenvorderseite montiere ich immer die Kühler. Auf der Rückseite befindet sich oberhalb der Grafikkarte die Soundkarte. Demnach müsste ich Pads zwischen VRam und Backplate montieren.
ABER: Muss man dies nun tun? Gab es Fälle, wo die VRam "abrauchten"?


----------



## meckswell (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: VRam Kühler sinnvoll oder schwachsinnig?*

Den Vram nur moderat, oder am Besten garnicht übertakten, dann passiert auch nichts. Etwas Luftstrom wär natürlich schon nützlich. Kannst du die Soundkarte nicht weiter unten wo reinpflanzen?


----------



## ratmal86 (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: VRam Kühler sinnvoll oder schwachsinnig?*

Leider nein. Der MK26 nimmt schonmal 3 Slots weg. Da sind alle PCIe Slots belegt. Da ich bei den letzten Mainboards ebenfalls immer damit meinen Spass hatte, kam ein Mainboard ran, wo ein freier Slot über der Karte zu Verfügung steht^^.


----------



## Rommels (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: VRam Kühler sinnvoll oder schwachsinnig?*

Okey in diesem video von PCGH habe se nen Kühler von Artic Accelero der hat ne fette Backplate mit Klemmen die die Wärme aus den PCB saugt auch von der seite wo keine Kühlbausteine sind.. versucht das mal  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2aOOuh6bWeE&list=UULzxS5DdWLFg_979UABJ2Gw


----------



## ratmal86 (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: VRam Kühler sinnvoll oder schwachsinnig?*

Zu dick...dann pass darüber die Soundkarte nicht mehr. Glaub ich nutze Wärmeleitpads.


----------



## Rommels (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: VRam Kühler sinnvoll oder schwachsinnig?*

hmmmh das is irgendwie ziemlich doof :/ nimmste halt ne andere von Arctic die sollte passen ist gleich alles dabei sone süßen kleinen Kühlerchien


----------



## ratmal86 (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: VRam Kühler sinnvoll oder schwachsinnig?*

Arctic..no Chance^^
Den MK liegt hier schon von der letzten Karte. Daher auch die Frage wegen dem dummen VRam auf der Rückseite. Alle Bausteine waren bisher immer vorne.


----------



## Rommels (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: VRam Kühler sinnvoll oder schwachsinnig?*

Hmmh auf jeden Falls Den Vram Kühlen.. lief er vorher ohne Kühlung ? dan geht das jetze auch war vorher ne Kühlung vorhanden mach unbeding auch wieder ne Kühlung ran


----------



## ratmal86 (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: VRam Kühler sinnvoll oder schwachsinnig?*

Hmmm...schreibe ich chinesisch oder wird auch mal alles gelesen?
Die Karte hat eine Backplate OHNE Kontakt zu den VRam-Bausteinen auf der Rückseite. Die Karte wird aber mit einem Mk26 umgebaut. Daher die Frage, wie warm die Bausteine werden können und ob diese auf der Rückseite gekühlt werden müssen.


----------



## Rommels (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: VRam Kühler sinnvoll oder schwachsinnig?*

Entschuldige bittte  So ahm naja manche Hersteller Takten die Modelle Unterschiedlich und je nach dem werden diese Wärmer oder eben nicht und damit es keine Reklamationen regnet Bauen se Kühler Runter aber die Extrem Kühllösungen von Arctic Cooling sind auch für Übertakter gedacht. Kurz gesagt Übertakten= Kleiner Kühlerchien an VRam normal Takt=Keine kleinen Kühlerchien an der PCB


----------



## meckswell (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: VRam Kühler sinnvoll oder schwachsinnig?*

Nimm dann Pads, aber nur, wenn die Platte aus Metall is, wenn se aus Plastik is, würde das nix bringen, dann würd ich se unten lassen und entweder nix drauf machen, oder Kühlerchen draufkleben mit sehr dünnen Pads. 
Is die Platt aus Metall, musst drauf achten, dass die Pads dick genug sind, um den Hohlraum zu überbrücken. Phobya XT sind sehr hochwertig.


----------



## Rommels (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: VRam Kühler sinnvoll oder schwachsinnig?*

Ja meckswell ^^ toller name xD Aber aus plastic is da heut zu tage nix mehr zumindest nicht bei bekannten herstellern


----------



## ratmal86 (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: VRam Kühler sinnvoll oder schwachsinnig?*

Ist aus Metall.
Mir sieht das eh so aus, als kämen da noch 8GB GTX 9xx Version raus...


----------



## Rommels (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: VRam Kühler sinnvoll oder schwachsinnig?*

jaap auf jeden fall ne 8gb version damit kann man dan grafisch was feines anstellen ^^


----------

